# Back Pain - Should I Be Concerned?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I woulf definitely get checked. I ignored back pain and when i finally went in was told i had spondy which is basicall missin cartiledge and small fracture in.my L5 S1 and now showing arthritic changes. Even with the physical therapy i qas in i have pain everyday and im only 17.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> I woulf definitely get checked. I ignored back pain and when i finally went in was told i had spondy which is basicall missin cartiledge and small fracture in.my L5 S1 and now showing arthritic changes. Even with the physical therapy i qas in i have pain everyday and im only 17.Also you could try those icy hot patches or hot/ cold packs they help me some.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emerald24 (Mar 17, 2012)

Most definitely go see a doctor! I, too, ignored my back problems for 10 years. Now I live with irreversable damage to my back and battle severe back pain on a daily basis. I learned the hard way not to ignore pain!

In the meantime, while you're waiting to get in to the doctor, rest your back and take it easy. Try applying heat to the painful area for 15 minutes 3 times per day. Heat always makes my back feel better. You could also try over-the-counter muscle rub creams. I use a topical muscle soothing cream called Arnica.

Best of luck to you. Make sure to take good care of your body so you can ride horses for many more years to come!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

As recommended you really should see a doc about it, it doesnt sound good and may be serious. I put off my bad knee pain... worst pain ive ever been in for a whole year and it made things worse. Found out i had a bone tumor rubbing on my hamstring and messing everything up, i gotta live with it forever but still SEE THE DOCTOR! I got back problems too, compressed disks.


----------

